# Attack Of The 60 ft Lesbian Octopus



## wartomods (Jan 2, 2010)

just have to share this awsome named music


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 5, 2010)

this is cool, kinda like punk rock surf music! got any links to their website/myspace?


----------



## roadbike (Jan 6, 2010)

I dig it.


----------



## yarn and glue (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/doesitoffendyou

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Does_It_Offend_You,_Yeah?


----------

